

Looking to hire an intern - yrashk

Hey,<p>I am looking for some reasonably "young" _and_ talented programmer guy to hire.<p>First project is pretty simple and could be fun to work with — there are some chances to face with scalability issues, funny tricks, non-mainstream technologies.<p>I am an experienced developer, so I would like to start building own team designated to create interesting application.<p>Scope of technologies to be experienced (or not): Ruby, Merb, Javascript, Erlang, AMQP, Io, Lisp, ...<p>If interested, please drop me an email at yrashk@issuesdone.com<p>Thanks.
======
pjackson
Can the intern work remotely? If not, where are you located? Does the
programmer have to be "young" and a guy?

IMO, the best place to find an intern like you're describing is the Computer
Science department at your local University. I cold called a well-respected CS
professor and ended up with the best programmer I had ever hired. She started
full-time three months later.

~~~
yrashk
As for now I am considering only remote interns, since I am traveling a lot
this year. He or she should be "young" in terms of creativity/brains/etc.

I don't have any _local_ university :) But anyway that's a good idea.

------
aasarava
Not sure where you're located and whether hiring laws apply to internships at
startups, but you should consider posting the qualifications you'd like in the
ideal candidate and see who shows up -- regardless of age and gender. Who
knows, you might be surprised!

~~~
yrashk
The only qualification I really need is being smart person and have some
preliminary experience withanything funny like Ruby, or Lisp, or Io, whatever
:) Gender and age are not THAT important (see comment above)

